# Chaotic labz did it again



## distributer1134 (Aug 1, 2013)

They are back with prohormones. What you guys think of ingredients?


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 1, 2013)

I wouldn't use it simply because I don't know how much of each designer steroid is in it... Do you have that info?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 1, 2013)

I think it doesn't say "trenbolone" so don't use it


----------



## distributer1134 (Aug 1, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> I wouldn't use it simply because I don't know how much of each designer steroid is in it... Do you have that info?



Good question. Ill contact and see if they have the break down on this. I sell this product and tons of PH's im shop and this never caught my eye. Good looking out.


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 1, 2013)

distributer1134 said:


> Good question. Ill contact and see if they have the break down on this. I sell this product and tons of PH's im shop and this never caught my eye. Good looking out.



D, I googled around but I'm not sure on the name of that one... What's the name on not so I can do some more digging? 

I'll be honest with you, I used several kinds of PHs/DSs even though I know they are more toxic than most oral AAS. Yeah, I did it...I'm not proud of it, but what's done is done.  I used the original superdrol - fucking nuts, strength was insane. Side effects like acne, back pumps, sleeplessness, short tempter, joint pain & lethargy.

Halodrol - loved this stuff. Leaned me out and got me vascular as hell. Maintained strength while dieting. Did get lethargy and massive back pumps

Epistane - lean muscle gains but nothing drastic. Used thus when gaining and cutting and was able to accumulate strength fast and maintain muscle while dieting. 

DMZ / max LMG stack - got strong as fuck but I got water retention and increased BP as well as astronomical liver values. IMO, not worth the sides. I also got lethargic and nauseated at times.


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 2, 2013)

I was looking up the ingredients and was on the chaotic labz site and couldn't find this exact product:

1-androstene-3b-ol 17-one = 1-DHEA = 1-Androsterone which converts to 1-androstenediol (1-AD)

4 androstene-3b-ol, 17-one = 4-DHEA = 4-AD (here is some info on it: 4 androstene-3b-ol, 17-one: What is it?)

19Nor-DehydroEpiAndrosterone is a precursor to nandrolone 

So this one might put a lot of stress on your body...


----------

